

The Moral Obligations Of For-Profit Companies: Verizon - Ataub24
http://onforb.es/MNdW6p

======
sp332
AT&T does this. When I got close enough to the Canadian border to connect to a
Canadian cell tower, I got a text from AT&T alerting me that data was now
$15/MB.

